# Will flash sites even still work?



## Lori Kelso

I started pro photography in 2008. I paid around $400 if I remember correctly, for a Flash Pallete web design. I was working full time and lots of overtime at a regular job. The business actually took off faster than I thought, and I had zero free time. My regular job had pension, 401k matching, health insurance and paid six figures, so leaving was not an option. I have retired early (yay good job) and want to begin my business again.  I still have the Flash Pallette that I used GoDaddy to host, but does Apple still not recognize flash sites?


----------



## Light Guru

Apple computers can use them fine its Mobile phones that don't.

The big question is do you really want to use a website that looks 10 years old?


----------



## Braineack

Flash: the Polaroid film of web design.


----------



## table1349

HTML5


----------



## KmH

It's the _browser you use_ that deals with Flash based sites, not the computer operating system.
Adobe updates Flash Player regularly, but it is up to the browser developers to ensure their browser can handle Flash.
Browsers that don't handle Flash well don't have very many users because Flash use on the web is extensive.


----------



## astroNikon

Companies have been moving away from Flash due to security holes even though they've been patching them.
One of it's biggest original pundits was Apple who have been pushing HTML5 instead of Flash for several years now.
==> Why HTML5 must replace Flash


----------



## Braineack

flash is awful.  dont use it.


----------



## lundrog

I use a SmugMug account, you can have a pro do custom CSS on it as a option.


----------



## Derrel

Flash and its constant updates....Adobe's effort to f&&& over Apple...


----------



## DGMPhotography

Nah man. Afraid you gotta move on. It's something like 60% of web browsing is mobile now. HTML5 is the way to go.


----------



## Braineack

DGMPhotography said:


> Nah man. Afraid you gotta move on. It's something like 60% of web browsing is mobile now. HTML5 is the way to go.



if you really want to build your own, I'd start on the bootstrap framework; they have great api documents.

the problem then is, building something for a gallery.  so youll have to google something like photoswipe and incorporate and build that.

then if you to build a way for people to login and view private galleries and purchase, again, lots of building, configuring, designing.

it would be much easier to just start at a place like pixieset.com.  they provide basically everything you need, secure private logins, private galleries, and even allow viewers to print their photos directly from your site.  IIRC they work with WHCC as a printer.   I'd be more inclined to this over smugmug...which is seems more geared as 500px/flickr type site that you can also sell from, instead of a site to upload client work to as well as a marketing page.


edit: actually, pixieset looks like it's just useful as a place to upload images for clients, and not as a gallery as well.  It requires you to enter you website address and links back to it.  But it's still a great way to share your image sets to clients and have them purchase.


----------



## astroNikon

At work we were told that Flash is going out.

And I know Google and Firefox stopped supporting it directly.
You may want to read this ==> Google is replacing Flash in Chrome once and for all

So Flash was the "in video" content system back in the day.  But technology has moved on and flash will be just a flash in memory at some point.


----------



## Braineack

plus you can do silly animation in css3.


----------

